# english car



## aliandfil (Mar 13, 2010)

does any body no of anyone who would like to swap a por reg car for a english one


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Aliandfil

HI and welcome to the Forum. In order for a member to be able to offer any advice could you put a lot more information about what you need.

Peterfc 666? a super hero

Like i normally use xtra


----------



## Natas (Feb 20, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Aliandfil
> 
> HI and welcome to the Forum. In order for a member to be able to offer any advice could you put a lot more information about what you need.
> 
> ...



she wants to swap a PT reg for an Eng reg PFC, I think  can you help her out?


----------



## Natas (Feb 20, 2010)

all the PT cars I saw were rusty and that


----------



## aliandfil (Mar 13, 2010)

*eng car*



Natas said:


> she wants to swap a PT reg for an Eng reg PFC, I think  can you help her out?


we have a vauxhall astra 52 plate tax mot until aug 65 miles what have you got if interested will talk more


----------



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

*re-mot*



aliandfil said:


> does any body no of anyone who would like to swap a por reg car for a english one


hi ive got a vaxhall omega auto estate 2,500 auto diesil the only problem is at the bulgarian registion office where you go to register the englich car not a sole speaks english so we canott regiser it or mot it so and because its only english plates they charge 200 levs for a month but if it had bulgaian plates its only 2oo levs for the year so we cannott get it regiterd so we just drive it around haS it is the police wont stop me because they canntt speak english so i will just have to scrap it when we sell our appatment now in 2 years time iam going to bring my 06 kia serdona i just hope i dont have this prtolem with this one


----------



## brian180254 (Oct 20, 2010)

*re-rusty cars*



Natas said:


> all the PT cars I saw were rusty and that


we have an appartment in bulgaria now for the mot if the lights work and the brakes and the horn you get your mot even with no floor it you need to ther police cars thay are held together with duckting tape


----------

